# World Record Single 15.71 seconds



## Rama (Aug 9, 2007)

Thibaut Jacquinot did 15.71 seconds at the Murcia Open wich falls on a Thursday and Murcia is almost in the middle of nowhere!

Anyway I am glad a European guy finally got the WR for OH.

Will I sound stupid if I am shure that this time will get beaten EASILY?


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, nice time.

What about the average ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome.

You're not the only one who thinks that that time will be beaten easily.


----------



## Worms (Aug 9, 2007)

edouard chambon win in 3x3 and 3x3 oh with two ER.
before the competition jacquinot did 2 non oficials WR


----------



## pou-pou (Aug 9, 2007)

Rama said:


> Murcia is almost in the middle of nowhere!



Hay! The Finnish Opens' are just like around the corner


----------



## pjk (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody have a video of this solve? Or Chris's previous one-hand world record?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2007)

Rama said:


> Thibaut Jacquinot did 15.71 seconds at the Murcia Open wich falls on a Thursday and Murcia is almost in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> Anyway I am glad a European guy finally got the WR for OH.
> 
> Will I sound stupid if I am shure that this time will get beaten EASILY?



lol, the Dzoan bros won't let that one get by, they'll practice harder now to get it back. I predict either Yu Jeongmin or one of the Dzoans will get the next OH record.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you guys think it will be broken at the KCRC Busan? 
That is seriously some speedy OH... for something like this would it be like extended cross and/or easy cases or just a really smooth solve?
I also would very much like to see a video of either this new WR or the former WR.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Do you guys think it will be broken at the KCRC Busan?
> That is seriously some speedy OH... for something like this would it be like extended cross and/or easy cases or just a really smooth solve?
> I also would very much like to see a video of either this new WR or the former WR.



That Lee Jae-yong guy has been bragging a lot (didn't he say he had a 13 sec OH solve and 18 avg ?), i want to see him go crazy. i'm sure gungz is gonna go crazy again (probably improve in OH ranking again)


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 10, 2007)

I also had a sub 12 seconds OH solve...the only 'thing' was that it was a last layer skip


----------



## Lofty (Aug 10, 2007)

lol well both you and Rama do have times around that fast in the UWR don't you Gilles?
I was just looking at the results and that wr is about 10 seconds faster than all his other solves. Was there any kinda luck or just a good solve?
Once I finish learning my OLL I should be able to avg sub 30... then just gotta cut my time in half from there...but I've been saying once i finish my OLL for months...


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 10, 2007)

It is not necessarily luck.
I think it is the curse of a too good start.

Somehow, if you focus on OH only, you might have a few good solves.
But if you happen to have a very good beginning, then your other solves will be crap.

For example, look at my OH average at the German Open 2007:
23.22, 21.77, 23.53, 27.06, 35.84

That's why I have stopped practicing OH as my main event. Though my times are not that bad. ;-)


----------



## Lofty (Aug 11, 2007)

hmmm I don't quite get the logic of that...
you think you would get better as you warmed up and practiced, got used to the nerves of being in a competition and other things. But i've never been to a comp and my OH is nowhere near as good as yours. (35 avg)
Anyway i just wanna see the video. Is he a lefty?? i hope so!


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not sure if he solves with his left or right hand.

As for the OH curse, the biggest problem is that your times are much more influenced by stress than any other puzzle (except the magic maybe).
So you either need to be very good at keeping yourself cool OR you have to consider OH as your NOT primary event, which will of course remove all stress.

As for me, I tried the 1st option for a long time and I am nowhere today (7th best average though). So I want to give a shot to the 2nd strategy.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 11, 2007)

if i ever go to a competition i think the stress will be very bad for no matter what I am doing since i am a naturally shy person and have done very little cubing in front of other people.
If i was in the records with the times i have now i will be top 50, thats good enough for me.
I think I'll pick the start of pratice practice practice.


----------



## Worms (Aug 12, 2007)

photo of the WR


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2007)

Lee jae yong is a freaking liar, both of his 2H and OH weren't nearly as fast as he claimed it to be.

and what's happening to gungz ? from 11.75 avg to 13 to 14 ?



Worms said:


> photo of the WR



there's no video and only a picture ? man i want to see how he did it as well as Chris's video


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 12, 2007)

hdskull said:


> and what's happening to gungz ? from 11.75 avg to 13 to 14 ?



Probably +2s.


----------



## pjk (Aug 13, 2007)

And if you look, at the same competition as Gungz 11.76 avg, in the final he has like 13.xx. So it is pretty consistant.


----------



## cdzoan (Aug 13, 2007)

hdskull said:


> there's no video and only a picture ? man i want to see how he did it as well as Chris's video



As far as I'm concerned there is no video of my 16.xx because Ryan started solving just before me and ended just before I did. A few people have the last second or so of my solve but that's about it


----------



## Worms (Aug 13, 2007)

I post a photo because I haven't got a video


----------



## hdskull (Aug 14, 2007)

cdzoan said:


> As far as I'm concerned there is no video of my 16.xx because Ryan started solving just before me and ended just before I did. A few people have the last second or so of my solve but that's about it



oh i see, haha so patricio ruined it >:O haha jk

chris, practicing to beat this record?



pjk said:


> And if you look, at the same competition as Gungz 11.76 avg, in the final he has like 13.xx. So it is pretty consistant.



right, sorry didn't notice, haha


----------



## cdzoan (Aug 14, 2007)

hdskull said:


> oh i see, haha so patricio ruined it >:O haha jk
> 
> chris, practicing to beat this record?
> 
> right, sorry didn't notice, haha



15.81 isn't easy. We'll see what happens on the 25th.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 14, 2007)

Why does the topic say 15.71? :x


----------



## hdskull (Aug 14, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Why does the topic say 15.71? :x



it was a typo, u know how close 7 and 8 is on the keyboard, haha



cdzoan said:


> 15.81 isn't easy. We'll see what happens on the 25th.



hope you get a PLL skip too! 

I'll be at Caltech fall, hope to see you there!


----------

